

Disqus: Support Via Twitter Works - babyshake
http://mashable.com/2008/04/28/twitter-brand-management/

======
ryanspahn
Someone please make Twitter Alerts, just like Google Alerts,

YOu would think that you would get Tweets about your brand via Google Alerts,
but that does not seem to be the case. Searching Google yes, but they are not
indexed for long. Also, with a Twitter Alert service it needs to be
instantaneous!

------
alaskamiller
After meeting with Daniel and Jason, they are just outright on the ball. Good
job on winning the war one blogger at a time.

~~~
ian
Seconded. They are the best example of how to do customer support right I've
ever met. I love going to Daniel's page on Disqus and seeing all the threads
he's active on, it's really inspiring.

